# Tribute @DXC



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Limit one post per person and no negative or drama filled comments plz...

Just wanted to show my respects to DXC's work and a thank you from me to you for all the work you have done for the DX..... Looking toward to your work on the Gnex


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

Uhh..
Thanks to all the devs who kept our year and a half old device alive.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

thebust said:


> Uhh..
> Thanks to all the devs who kept our year and a half old device alive.


+1 all of the devs


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

DXC was an awesome dev for this device, and it is truly sad to see him go. He breathed new life into our devices and has left a lasting impression as to what a truly talented dev can do.

Thank you again, your services are insanely appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Did Dxc die?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Did Dxc die?


Um no, he's just not developing for the X anymore. 
He's getting the nexus and even if he wasn't I don't think he'd want to because of being kanged

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Um no, he's just not developing for the X anymore.
> He's getting the nexus and even if he wasn't I don't think he'd want to because of being kanged
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


OK. There are many other former developers that have also moved on. Its just the sign of times. Tributes are quite childish if that's what is needed to do. But can be done using PM.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not trying to start drama. Just think that this forum is reserved for droid x development and questions. Not tributes.


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> OK. There are many other former developers that have also moved on. Its just the sign of times. Tributes are quite childish if that's what is needed to do. But can be done using PM.


1) glad you could be the first to be negative

2) just showing him some forum support in light of recent events but thx for the negativity


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> 1) glad you could be the first to be negative
> 
> 2) just showing him some forum support in light of recent events but thx for the negativity


I don't see any negativity here. I do have mad respect for what he has done.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> ...I don't think he'd want to because of being kanged


But without kangs in the software world, where would the BSD family be? Granted kanging a project and immediately calling it your own seems to be the main issue, if the kanger continues to improve and deviate from the original, then I don't see a problem if the source is cited. Oh, and licensing anyone? Technically without one you're releasing it into the public domain with NO protection.

'Nuff said.

Edit: props to the devs who soldier on.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> But without kangs in the software world, where would the BSD family be? Granted kanging a project and immediately calling it your own seems to be the main issue, if the kanger continues to improve and deviate from the original, then I don't see a problem if the source is cited. Oh, and licensing anyone? Technically without one you're releasing it into the public domain with NO protection.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> Edit: props to the devs who soldier on.


Yes sometimes the kangers improve programs etc., but seriously I don't understand what's so hard about giving credit where it's due and asking if it's alright to use your work. But I know that there is no stopping it. it's not like I was saying it's cool to stop deving just because someone steals your work though.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok can I just get the thread closed plz... pointless to even try anymore.... to many ppl just wanna talk for the heck of it .....


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

DXC is going to see this thread as it is, a naked attempt at flattery to try and get him to publicly release his final DefX build. While this would work on me I doubt it will on him.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> DXC is going to see this thread as it is, a naked attempt at flattery to try and get him to publicly release his final DefX build. While this would work on me I doubt it will on him.


That's exactly how I see it.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> DXC was an awesome dev for this device, and it is truly sad to see him go. He breathed new life into our devices and has left a lasting impression as to what a truly talented dev can do.
> 
> Thank you again, your services are insanely appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Breathed new life into our phones? Huh? Framework gave us miui to start and cvps gave us cm7. I think those are the 2 that really put the breath back in our phones. Did dxc build his miui from scratch or did he "borrow" frameworks builds to start. Yes dxc has brought alot to our phones but really if you guys want to kiss his a$$ to try and get his super duper top secret build then pm him or send him a twitter message. Yeah I know this will get deleted but I've grown tired of this damn miui situation.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Where's the tribute for Framework and cvps?


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Where's the tribute for Framework and cvps?


Exactly what I'm saying. This is a please give me you special build thread.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Can a mod please rename this to "dxc, I can haz final build?!11!?"

Jkjk

Edit, he was the best x dev, of all the roms I ran (almost all of them) I never received so much support or new features, nvm bug fixes. 
I don't mean Miui features either, I'm referring to his mods.
PS. If dxc reads this, u r a fayg0t <3


----------



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Where's the tribute for Framework and cvps?


Whatever happened to Framework's weekly MIUI build not?


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

I apologize I am familiar with framework,cvps, and a few other developers but I have only been on the android scene for about a year







didn't discover rooting until mid summer this year. I apologize for the lack of knowledge and request a title change to "Dev Tribute... thx everyone







" lol


----------



## cron912 (Jun 19, 2011)

DXC has done a lot of good things for MIUI on the X. .21 is the best running ROM I've ever flashed on mine. Having said that, there have been quite a few really good devs for the X, and I would like to say thank you to all of them for their efforts.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

While DXC did provide many updates and bugfixes for the MIUI ROM, his stubbornness in disallowing anyone to use his fixes _even with due credit given_ is unrespectable and makes everything he's done practically useless for the future. Frankly, he doesn't deserve the fame he gets.

But on a lighter note, I extend a sincere thank you to all the developers who have made owning my Droid X that much more enjoyable. I am one of the (seemingly) many who are getting a Galaxy Nexus upon its release, but I am hoping the Droid X continues to have active development to make it enjoyable to use as a secondary device.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

^^^ well said, sir ^^^


----------



## mick11 (Oct 8, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Um no, he's just not developing for the X anymore.
> He's getting the nexus and even if he wasn't I don't think he'd want to because of being kanged
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


What does it mean that he's kanged?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

mick11 said:


> What does it mean that he's kanged?


Kanged means, to use someones work without mentioning them


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well.......umm.......huh? Thats about all that should be said about this!!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Well.......umm.......huh? Thats about all that should be said about this!!


Except credit was given numerous times, without being on request even. Credit was also given to all the other devs that have played a part in development on my roms. Do you see any mention of anyone else on DXC's rom?

I am not trying to start anything again, just tired of hearing people say I never gave credit when I did.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> I am not trying to start anything again, just tired of hearing people say I never gave credit when I did.


I didn't see credit given to Linus Torvalds. Shame!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Point being that DXC gave credit for his releases that he build off of another Dev.
Defy Base?
Ya, ported and bug fixed that himself.

Ace, your stubbornness is, quite frankly, the most obnoxious thing I've seen in a LOOONG time.

And I'd simply report your post as usual, but I think this needs to be said...publicly. Again. For the 200th time from the 150th user...that you should just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> I didn't see credit given to Linus Torvalds. Shame!


I should give credit where it is really due... to all the developers that made Unix possible. Couldn't have Linux without Unix.


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Geeks are worst than politicians







lol


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> Geeks are worst than politicians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Politicians don't give thanks to George Washington - the one who started it all.


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Politicians don't give thanks to George Washington - the one who started it all.


Agreed +1


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

This is going nowhere fast. All of our Devs deserve a big hug. Thread closed.


----------

